# my photo album



## jsklee (Sep 28, 2004)

I have newly made a homepage, which posts my photos and some camera testings.

http://www.geocities.com/jskleejsklee/index_e.html

or

http://wave.prohosting.com/jsklee/index_e.html

I would update it everyday.  Please visit it regularly.

Thanks!


----------



## Corry (Sep 28, 2004)

Why don't you post this down in personal websites?


----------



## jsklee (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry, I am a new comer to this forum.

If I have caused any inconvience, sorry!


----------



## Corry (Sep 28, 2004)

No inconvenience!  Nice site, by the way!  You've got some pretty good pics, from what I saw in my quick go-over of the site.  You should post some on here instead of just linking the site.  More people will be willing to comment if you post the actual pic.  Welcome to the site!  Have you introduced yourself down in the introduction forum?


----------



## jsklee (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you for your appriase, core_17.

Where is introduction forum?  What should I do?  Thanks for your teaching!


----------



## Corry (Sep 28, 2004)

Go back to the forum index page, and it's down towards the bottom.


----------



## Alison (Sep 28, 2004)

Here you go, jsklee. Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## jsklee (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you!

I will try!


----------



## jsklee (Oct 3, 2004)

A sunset series is added.

Please come to have a visit.

Thanks!


----------



## jsklee (Oct 9, 2004)

Just updated!

Please come to have a visit!

Thanks!

http://wave.prohosting.com/jsklee/index_e.html

or

http://www.geocities.com/jskleejsklee/index_e.html


----------



## jsklee (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for all of your supports! 

I would work hard to enrich my diary!

Thanks!

------------------------------------------------

Just updated.
http://www.geocities.com/jskleejsklee/index_e.html
or
http://wave.prohosting.com/jsklee/index_e.html


----------

